
Ad blocking - sbuk
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2015/09/ad-blocking.html
======
a3n
I've whitelisted two sites: reddit, and duckduckgo. In both cases I have zero
knowledge of how honest they are about their data collection and transfer, it
was just based on a vague sense that they aren't evil.

I have _no way_ of knowing how to judge if Wired or the NYT uses "honorable"
ad networks. I suspect Wired and the NYT also have no way of knowing that.

It's like taking a phone call on the couch at night, and some random person is
asking me all kinds of personal data. I don't know what they're going to do
with it after the call, and I'm not even sure which of the data is dangerous
to release.

